# How do I post a picture?



## jwright82 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am completly computer illiterate and as much as I enjoy the one I have I would like to post a picture of some kind to put up for my picture thing. Anyone have any suggestions for how to do that?


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 5, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> I am completly computer illiterate and as much as I enjoy the one I have I would like to post a picture of some kind to put up for my picture thing. Anyone have any suggestions for how to do that?


 
Set up an account at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Place your pictures on there. When you want to share the picture you will see that there are forum friendly links you can use.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Berean (Apr 5, 2010)

You don't even need an account here at TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

After you upload your picture, just use the prepared line with the image


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 5, 2010)

Or you can use an image already stored on your computer. If you already have a photo, you should be able to upload it directly from your computer.


----------

